# Fresno BOTL's ???



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Any Fresno Brothers/Sisters out there? Just moving back here after being gone 17 years... would love to set up a herf.

Mark


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

I, too, am from this wonderful place we so lovingly call Fresno. :tu


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Bruzee said:


> I, too, am from this wonderful place we so lovingly call Fresno. :tu


Hey brother....
I am actually living in corporate housing until I relo out here. I am going back and forth between Wichita Kansas, and Fresno. I grew up out there, and left a long time ago, but still have some great friends there. Gars are freakin expensive in the NO, the cali taxes suck! We will have to go have a beer and a gar sometime...
Mark


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

:blWigg, Welcome to back to California!!!:bl

Ratters is having a Herf June 8th at his house in Fairfield. I hope you can make it!

If you get a Herf together in Fresno let me know... I would make the trip to meet you!!!


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Wigg said:


> Hey brother....
> I am actually living in corporate housing until I relo out here. I am going back and forth between Wichita Kansas, and Fresno. I grew up out there, and left a long time ago, but still have some great friends there. Gars are freakin expensive in the NO, the cali taxes suck! We will have to go have a beer and a gar sometime...
> Mark


Yeah.. tons of tax and gas prices are worse here in Cali than anywhere else in the country....  As for the brew and a stogie, anytime! There is a couple cool spots here to get a stog and hang out. None of which also sell alcohol though... PM me when you are up for it.. :ss


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> :blWigg, Welcome to back to California!!!:bl
> 
> Ratters is having a Herf June 8th at his house in Fairfield. I hope you can make it!
> 
> If you get a Herf together in Fresno let me know... I would make the trip to meet you!!!


Wigg, you should set up a herf here in the "NO".....


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Bruzee said:


> Yeah.. tons of tax and gas prices are worse here in Cali than anywhere else in the country....  As for the brew and a stogie, anytime! There is a couple cool spots here to get a stog and hang out. None of which also sell alcohol though... PM me when you are up for it.. :ss


We may even know some people in common.. that depends on our age differences... I went to hoover, and memorial, grad, '84. I pm'd you... lets have a stog... hell,,,, im stuck in corp housing, with my fam in Wichita .....I need to smoke!!!!!:ss


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> :blWigg, Welcome to back to California!!!:bl
> 
> Ratters is having a Herf June 8th at his house in Fairfield. I hope you can make it!
> 
> If you get a Herf together in Fresno let me know... I would make the trip to meet you!!!


Thanks my brother... hope all is well with you! I am in the middle of a relo, but I will try to make it. Will Ratters care if a valley dude comes to the herf....


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Would be great to meet you, if you can make it on the 8th. Be sure and drop us a line if you ever have plans to be in the Bay Area or Sac. :tu


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Wigg said:


> We may even know some people in common.. that depends on our age differences... I went to hoover, and memorial, grad, '84. I pm'd you... lets have a stog... hell,,,, im stuck in corp housing, with my fam in Wichita .....I need to smoke!!!!!:ss


I work sunday - wednesday, so I have thurs, friday and sat off every week. And since you graduated in 84, I'm think there is a couple of years between us. LOL.... I'll pm you this weekend...


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Bruzee said:


> I work sunday - wednesday, so I have thurs, friday and sat off every week. And since you graduated in 84, I'm think there is a couple of years between us. LOL.... I'll pm you this weekend...


Hey, lets get a smoke friday, or this weekend... I'll buy you a beer. I take it you graduated just a tad later than 84.... ... Good to have a cigar brother in the "NO" .


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Bruzee, you will hate me later for this, but check out this site for smokes,
they call it the devil site here...
www.cigarbid.com

You will soon find out why...

dwhitacre, bobarian, and bruzee
Once moved in I will have a Herf at my new diggs! I would love to meet you guys too! Tritip, beer, and stogs... I have a bunch of cigar smokin friends here in Fresno who are not on CS yet... I will soon convert them... I think with a Herf.

I will let you guys know... 
its so good to be back in Cali! Nothin like it! Now..... do you all need a vacation home in Wichita Kansas... God knows I need to sell my freakin house.... bad!

mark


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Wigg said:


> Hey, lets get a smoke friday, or this weekend... I'll buy you a beer. I take it you graduated just a tad later than 84.... ... Good to have a cigar brother in the "NO" .


For sure this weekend Wigg... Theres a cool place near where you live called Cigars Mas Fino. Next door to that is a watering hole called The Office. Both great places... I'll give you a hollar after I check in with the boss. :hn



Wigg said:


> Bruzee, you will hate me later for this, but check out this site for smokes,
> they call it the devil site here...
> www.cigarbid.com
> 
> ...


A herf sounds really good, so hurry with your move-in. Oh, and thanks for trying your best to push me down the slope!


----------

